# Windy Hill ~Izzie **Colt pics pg 36**



## jessj (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I thought that I would start a thread for my girl Izzie! She is a 10yr old 35inch amhr bay and white pinto. She has had (that I know of) 2 foals. She foaled nicely with no assistance with both of those. She was bred to my amha,amhr, 100% falabella boy Ferrari (whom Diane was sweet enought to let me purchase). He is a bay and white pintaloosa with one blue eye. She was put with him during her heat cycle on Oct. 7 2011 and stayed with him thru the spring. I did not see her in season again after october...but that would make her at 368days today. I think she probably bred on the next heat (wich was also about the time that I found out that I was pregnant and had horrible all day morning sickness, so it is possible that I didnt notice her in heat then!) I started taking photos of her from the side every week to two weeks a little over two months ago. I should have started taken udder pics then too, but I didn't. I am going to post some current pics of her and Ferrari, then I will post progression pics of Izz. Get ready for picture overload! Thanks Ladies!


----------



## jessj (Oct 9, 2012)

These pics are from 302 days to 365 days (from oct 7). The first 7 pics are all 7-10 days apart. The ones after that are 3-5days apart.Sorry the pics aren't great!


----------



## jessj (Oct 9, 2012)

These are current pics. When I first started checking her udder the nipples were turned in toward each other. I don't have any pics from then, but they are pointed down now and she is making a little progress. She also has quite a bit of edema in front of her udder. It has been there for about a month and a half. Sorry for the crazy side view pic, but the sun was right behind her so I had to shade the camera. My hand is in the top of the pic. So....I guess I will join you guys that are going nuts waiting on these pregnant mares! I am officially starting my "tricolour filly with spots" chant now!


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey welcome back Jess! how exciting looks like a ferrari baby will be coming very soon! woohoo I bet Diane is excited about this!

will you be putting her on marestare so we can watch? how is your little baby boy doing? he is sooo cute! I love stalking your photos LOL.


----------



## jessj (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Cass! I cant believe that our little Finn is already a year old! He is such a cutie! I cant wait for a snuggly little one! I've got the camera up, but dont have Izz on marestare. I will post tons of pics tho! My baby boy Trevor will be three months old in three more days! He is getting so big! I know that I overload fb with kiddo pics, but I cant help myself...lol!


----------



## jessj (Oct 10, 2012)

Miss Diane you might be sorry that you asked for pics...lol! I really love Ferrari. He is such a doll. So sweet and loving! I really had planned to wait until the spring (at least) to breed Izzie, but Ferrari only had a gelding for his pasture companion at that time and they weren't exactly friends. I had him and Izzie seperated with an entire pasture between them. He jumped TWO fences to get to her! I didnt want him to get hurt on fences so I just left him with her. I have three mares and a yearling filly now so he is pretty content and doesnt try to jump fences as long as I keep one of his girls with him. Right now Izzie and the filly are in one pasture and the rest are in another.

Here is Trevor and my daughter Payton Rae.


----------



## Wings (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## countrymini (Oct 11, 2012)

Izzy is lovely. Can't wait to see what you get from that match!


----------



## jessj (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new grandbaby! Trevor was born on july 12th. I had crocheted him tons of little hats before he was born(I was on bed rest and trying to find anything to keep me busy!) But with all that hair he didnt even need them! He still wore them in the hospital. Thanks for the welcome back! I have been around, but I mostly just lurk and drool over pics...lol.

Ferrari is great with the girls. He occasionally gives them a bit of attitude just to make sure they know that he is "in charge" lol. He is the sweetest guy. He comes running for some attention when he sees me and is just an absolute pleasure to have around. I am so glad that you thought of him for me when is was drooling over K.C. Diane! I keep Pippa seperate because she is only 18months old. I usually try to keep one of the mares with her so she isnt lonely, so it worked out nicely for Izzie to pasture with her for now! I really want to get another filly for company for her... am looking at a silver dapple appy filly about her age now. I havent seen her in person yet, just pics. I hope to go see her this weekend. I have a question for those of you in the know about color. This girl is out of a cremello mare and by a black blanketed with spots appaloosa. She is a silver dapple appy...no spots yet, just striped hooves,sclera, and mottling. Here is my question...my non appy silver dapple filly has striped hooves and sclera...can the silver gene cause mottling too? All my girls are pinto and I really want my next to be an appy...


----------



## jessj (Oct 12, 2012)

I wrote an entire post earlier....then my computer went down and lost it!





My girl Pippa is amha/amhr. Her registered name is REFS Silver Illusion Eclipse. Her sire is a blue roan frame overo and her dam is a silver bay pinto. Pippa is listed as a silver dapple, but she is actually a minimally marked pinto...I just havent gotten it changed yet. She has several white spots on her tummy. I am at work, but I think there are a couple of pics of her on this computer...I will post them. I don't know of any appy in her background, but it would be awesome if there was! She has striped hooves and sclera. I havent noticed any mottling, but I havent really check her girly bits for it either. I know that the silver gene can cause striped hooves, but didnt know if it could possibly cause sclera too?

I

zzie looks the same...no change. She has been a bit of a grump the last couple of days, but her udder looks exactly the same.

Here is Pip...let me know what you think Miss Diane! If you need better pics let me know too...these are just the ones on my work computer!


----------



## jessj (Oct 12, 2012)

Will get some more pics tomorrow...close ups are DEFINITELY not a problem with this little filly! Half of my Izzie pics end up with part of Pippa's nose in them...she likes to "help" lol


----------



## jessj (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome Miss Diane!! Thanks for the look up! Her sire is registered as a blue roan pinto, and I had wondered if it was possible that it was an appy varnish gene that was roaning him out? Even if it isnt, its awesome to know that there is appy there! I'm gonna try to find pics of some of the others down the line and see if they look like pintaloosa or solid appys! I plan to test her for LWO sometime next year (her sire is LWO+) so I will have to test for LP while I am at it! Thanks again!

Miss Izzie has no progress...if anything her bag looks smaller



:frusty



.

I've got some pics from today that I am going to post below. I need to look back in my calender, but I think that she was with Ferrari until april or may...will look and confirm it. I KNOW that she was bred in october, but I guess she could have come in again anytime after that and I somehow missed it.


----------



## Wings (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahhh the udder madness!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Your horses are all gorgeous



cannot wait to see your foal!!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay Izzie's thread is back!!!! I didnt get to post for a bit and her thread disappeared. Izz's udder looks exactly the same. I am seeing alot of BIG foal movement. I think that we are definitely going to be waiting until spring (wich is a good thing since that is when I had planned for anyway) My camera battery is charging...I will get new pics in the morning.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 4, 2012)

Izzy is so cute! Looking forward to seeing her foal. Do you have a barn cam? I am semi watching a mare right now to and dont mind helping you out if needed.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay!! Jess!! I was wondering if you had a thread here!


----------



## jessj (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Megan! When are we breeding Laney back?? We need another Tink!

Thanks Bonny! I have a camera, but I dont have her online. I may put her on later, but for right now she is still out to pasture so you cant really see alot.


----------



## jessj (Dec 5, 2012)

It is still dusky at my house before I leave for work and the flash kept going off on my camera...will see if I got any decent pics when I get to work. I did get this really neat video of my little tricolour spotted filly kicking tho! I hope it attaches, I've never put a video on here before...

***UGG I cant get it to load! how do i do that?!?


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 5, 2012)

She has such a pretty color =)


----------



## jessj (Dec 5, 2012)

ok...i made it to work and have had half a cup of coffee (i get here early and make 2pots, one really strong one for me and one for everyone else...lol) Lets try this again!

http://s1133.beta.ph...NY9054.mp4.html


----------



## jessj (Dec 5, 2012)

Watch under the bottom in front of her udder..you can see a few really good kicks! And then I zoom out to a full view of Izz and you can see it on her face that she is NOT enjoying it! She is standing in front of our hen house and there is a hen with chicks, you can hear them in the video.



Lil Eowyn said:


> She has such a pretty color =)


Thanks!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww foal kicks






I don't think we will be breeding Laney back until we move. I can breed her back to the stallion that gave us Tink or have fun finding a spotted stallion and see what that gives us.


----------



## jessj (Dec 5, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Aww foal kicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could just run her down to 'bama and breed her to Ferrari...can you imagine how cute a cross of those two would be!


----------



## jessj (Dec 5, 2012)

This is the Ferrari baby! I absolutely CANNOT wait!


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2012)

I waited until today to get new pics because it is dark when I leave for work and dark when I get home during the week...and now it is raining.



I got one pic, but it isnt very good. I got another video of kicking too! Here is the pic and a link to the video!

http://s1133.beta.ph...NY9190.mp4.html


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2012)

I would also like to say a special thanks to Miss Diane at Castle Rock for all of her help this week. I enjoyed talking with you yesterday. We are lucky to have you as a friend! And I have a SECRET!!! Details soon!


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2012)

It finally stopped raining and I got some pics. As you can see...no change! She was having a major butt rubbing session on the fence when I first walked out.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 8, 2012)

Ooo I think Laney and Ferrari would make a beautiful baby!

Izzie is looking GREAT! She looks a little uncomfortable in the video! Some big kicks from her foal





You MUST spill the beans on this secret of yours! So mean to hint and then keep us wondering!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone t's been awhle since I posted here

I can't wait to see this foal


----------



## Wings (Dec 9, 2012)

Keep 'em guessing.... that's what I do



:rofl Nothing better then a secret!


----------



## jessj (Dec 9, 2012)

Hehehe...my SECRET will be here later today!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 9, 2012)

Then you can surely tell us NOW


----------



## jessj (Dec 9, 2012)

My secret is here!!!! Introducing my new little mare Williams Indian Duchess. She is a 30" amha dark bay/black from appy lines! She is (hopefully) in foal to a very handsome leopard appaloosa for the spring. I hope to be seeing lotsa spots this spring. She had a little appaloosa colt last year, but sadly he did not survive. She looks like a wooly yak right now, but here are pics of Duchess and one of the stallion she is in foal to (i have permission to post his pic).


----------



## countrymini (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the little mans colour!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay! Congrats, Jess! Hope she is in foal, all goes well and she gives you a spotted baby!

I can't wait to get a farm


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 9, 2012)

congrats she looks like a sweetheart and man those spots ..


----------



## jessj (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies! I wish it was summer so that I could dye her mane and take off the yak fur! It has been in the 70's here...if it stays that way until next weekend she will be getting her mane done and her face trimmed up a little. My hubby laughs at me because I will need my roots done, but will spend the day doing the horses manes/tails instead and just put mine up so you cant see the roots..lol! My chips hafta look good!

She has been pastured with the little stallion, but the last time that she was observed in heat was last april. I am going to watch her for fetal action, but am thinking about getting a wee foal 120 to check. Have you guys had good results with them?


----------



## Bonny (Dec 10, 2012)

Hope you get Lots of spots! She is a cutie for sure!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 11, 2012)

I just wanted to share this morning. Some of you know that I work in animal control. I am an animal cruelty investigator, I also supervise the shelter/acos and coordinate rescue/adoptions....so I always have at least one foster dog at the house (in addition to my 4!) Right now our foster is Tucker. He is a beautiful 2yr old blue merle australian shepherd with blue eyes. He was born with a deformity affecting both back legs...basically he can move his hips, but cant bend his back legs. He gets around fine and our vet says that he is in no pain so he is staying with me while we search for his perfect new home. He is house trained and very loving, does great with my dogs and even my cats. This morning my new mare opened the gate and let herself, pippa, and the goat into the dog's yard. My dogs are great with my horses, but this is the first time they have been in the dog yard since Tucker got here. His disability may slow him down, but his instincts are sharp. He has been standing gaurd over my girls since they got out. He wont leave them and he wont let the other dogs near them. I started to put them back up and he got behind them and started helping me push them. I am home today because my daughter has pink eye so I decided to just let them stay out...I have never seen Tucker so happy!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 12, 2012)

That is awesome. You can see he clearly loves having that job. How sweet


----------



## Bonny (Dec 13, 2012)

Hows Izzie?


----------



## jessj (Dec 13, 2012)

Izzie is the same. No development in the udder department an ALOT of foal movement. I sat and watched her for a while yesterday. I will try to get some new pics today if it isnt dark when I get home!


----------



## jessj (Dec 14, 2012)

Well...it was dark by the time I got home yesterday. I will take new pics this weekend.I did help with a delivery today. My step mom (who is a very sweet lady, but not exactly a "farm girl") called me in a panic. One of her goats was in labor and having a hard time. So I left work and rushed to her house. The doe had delivered the head, but the baby was stuck. I quickly layed her down and had my step mom hold her. The baby had a leg hung up so I righted that and the little doeling popped out! Then she delivered another little doeling on her own. It took a little while for the first one to get going, but they were both up and trying to nurse when I left. Here are pic of Sally and the new kids. (the one that I delivered is the one closest to the camera!)


----------



## JAX (Dec 14, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 14, 2012)

Awww they are soon cute, I've been wanting a goat for soooo long. I'm very jealous lol


----------



## Bonny (Dec 14, 2012)

Awwe! I am jealous! I have to wait til Feb for my goatie kids.

As for the udder department same here no changes......

How many days is Izzie now?


----------



## countrymini (Dec 14, 2012)

They are so adorable. What type of goat is she?


----------



## jessj (Dec 14, 2012)

Bonny I THOUGHT Izzie was due a couple of months ago...so not sure when she is due now. She was pasture bred and I was going from the last time that I saw her in heat.

The goats are really cute! We have a little nigerian dwarf doe that we are getting ready to breed to kid in the spring. This doe is 3/4 nigerian dwarf 1/4 alpine and she was bred to a nigerian dwarf buck. ND's are known to have up to 4 or even 5 kids at a time....usually twins or triplets though. I am not sure that she was done kidding when I left..possibly one more. I told my step mom to watch her and call if I needed to come back.


----------



## Wings (Dec 16, 2012)

VERY cute!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a maiden mare that I watched for almost a year once, was told she was in foal, but she was only early so I watched and watched and watched, even Vet told me Christmas, she finially foaled late April! LOL


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

lol, you musta almost gone mental!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep it was INSANE...Had a lot of support so it was ok. Sure was excited when the foal was born though!


----------



## jessj (Dec 16, 2012)

My first mini had a huge tummy and even had an udder with milk....I watched and watched and waited and FINALLY realized that it was a false pregnancy! That almost made me crazy! I did get some Izzie pics today. Will post them in a few!


----------



## jessj (Dec 16, 2012)

These pics were taken today. No progress in the udder, but still lots of BIG fetal movement. I moved Duchess in with Izz today. There were a couple of tense moments, but they are getting along great. I am going to post a few pics of Duchess next. I am seeing a little bit of movement that could be foal...nothing like with Izzie though.


----------



## jessj (Dec 16, 2012)

This is Duchess. Pics taken yesterday and today....it has been rainy and wet and muddy. We arent 100% that she is in foal, but she has been running with a stallion and her previous owners havent seen her in heat since last april. I don't think that her tummy is big enough to be that far along. She is a short little mare...only 29.5". What do yall think? (she is "stretched" in the second pic trying to get a treat from my hubby thru the fence!)


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## jessj (Dec 17, 2012)

I love Izzie's giant lopsided tummy. Sometimes the foal will get in a position so there is an absolutely flat spot on her side..so funny. Izzie is the girl that came to me underweight and mistreated. Her previous owner was a tall thin man and I dont think that he beat her, but he wasnt exactly nice to her. She still has issues with my tall thin-ish husband. She came up to him and took a treat out of his hand on sunday and he was so excited. She has been with us for well over a year now, and it is very rare that she will let him anywhere near her.


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

Or better still, get him to EAT all the food. The change in his shape horizontally should calm her down lol


----------



## jessj (Dec 17, 2012)

countrymini said:


> Or better still, get him to EAT all the food. The change in his shape horizontally should calm her down lol






lol...i'll mention that, but I dont think that he will go for it!


----------



## jessj (Dec 17, 2012)

I was just looking thru the photos saved on my laptop and found a random pic of Izzie from this summer...look at how pointy her tummy was then! I was positive we were having an october baby! HA! I found another one that it looks even pointier in...but her butt looks HUGE in it, and I wouldnt want a pic of myself with my bum looking huge posted! Can yall tell that it is past my bed time? I had a very long/bad/crazy day and now I cant sleep!!! :arg!




:arg!


----------



## jessj (Dec 19, 2012)

Guess what...guess what...GUESS WHAT!?!?!














Izzie has udder progress!!!! I havent checked her since saturday morning, but I got off work early today and decided to do some work in the pasture. So I checked Izz and this is what I found! First pic of each angle is from saturday morning and second pic of each angle is from today! I swear the camera is making look smaller...in person I see a HUGE difference!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 19, 2012)

woohoo!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

woohoo thats heaps of difference ...



.. good luck Izzy


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

New Izzie pics from today. It has suddenly turned cold and the wind is blowing like crazy so she wasnt exactly in the picture taking mood! These arent great...


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh! I forgot to add...I have been seeing A LOT of BIG fetal movement (like huge kicks and thumps) but today I didn't. It was cold and getting dark so I only stayed out with her for about 15min, but in that time I usually see a ton of action and today I only saw one time up near her flank and it was more like a something rolling or rubbing along there than a kick.


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

all sounds very interesting....good luck with her...


----------



## lexischase (Dec 20, 2012)

I am sure it says it somewhere on here but I have been out of the loop for a bit.... How far along is Miss Izzie?! She looks wonderful!!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks! She was pasture bred, and the last time that I observed her in heat was last october...but obviously she didnt catch then! (that is also right about the time that that I found out I was pregnant and was horribly sick, then on bed rest) So she is due sometime between now and april. My hubby is a weather buff and told me earlier that after weeks of warm weather in the 60's-70's-and even a few day's in the 80's we have the possibility of a snow storm on new years day. With my luck that is the day that she will pick.


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just tell him he has to take over "food duty" and she'll love him in a matter of days !!!!


This is so true. My first horse, a half-Arab gelding, was mistreated by his previous owner and thus disliked men, he bit my dad on more than one occasion, but never so much as looked twice at a woman. when I went away to college; the first place I boarded the owner did all the feeding, Jack was the nicest man you'd ever meet and Cheddar lost his fear/dislike of men.


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

Today's Izzie update!


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

pics are from dec15, dec19, dec20, and today dec 21


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

Is it just me or does it seem to be filling really fast??? I don't know anything about her "normal" for foaling other than her previous owners woke up to find a foal in the pasture with her...


----------



## countrymini (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! Can't complain with fast lol


----------



## Bonny (Dec 21, 2012)

Wowser!

Looks like several of our girls are getting udders!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

come on Izzy !!!... We need someone to start this race off ..hahaha... who's gonna have the first little bubba ..


----------



## jessj (Dec 22, 2012)

ARG.... I wrote a whole big post and my computer lost it!

All the other pics this week have been from in the afternoon around 4pm-5pm, so I took some morning pics to compare. These are from around 7am today. Right now Izz is in the pasture with two other mares. They have about an acre of pasture with a run in shelter on one end and the barn on the other. The barn has two connected stalls. One is full of hay and the other I leave open so the girls can come and go as they please (that is where my camera is set up) Izzie has been sleeping in the stall at night. I have another little paddock set up closer to the house. It is about 20ftX50ft and shares a fence with the pasture that she is in now. It has an 8ftX10ft stall at one end. I counted my steps as i walked out this morning and it is literally about 38-40 steps from my bed to the stall. I am thinking about moving her over to the smaller paddock today, but don't want to stress her out....what do ya'll think?

ETA: if i move her i will move the camera too!


----------



## jessj (Dec 22, 2012)

I am setting up an account on camstreams I think that I will put her camera online when I move her over. There is a gate that connects the small paddock to the pasture that she is in now...i'm going to open it so that she can get used to coming in the new area. I am getting excited now!!! With all the waiting for nothing that we had with Darla my hubby refuses to get excited until we have a baby on the ground....so annoying!

Miss Diane, a "textbook mare" would be awesome...here's hoping! I thought of something this morning too....where is Anna??? I havent seen any posts from her for quite a little while. Did I miss a post...is she ok?


----------



## jessj (Dec 22, 2012)

Izz pics from 5pm! Sorry they arent great...i jumped in the shower and when I was drying my hair i realized it was almost dark so I ran out and snapped a few! Her teats are moving...thats the only way that I know to put it! Her tummy looks dropped to me too, and she was holding her tail funny. Anybody wanna guess when she will go???? She is progressing pretty steadily!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 22, 2012)

I am excited you will be on camstreams, ive been streaming there for years!

I think she has a few weeks left, but that can change at any moment!


----------



## JAX (Dec 22, 2012)

My guess is Jan 3rd...


----------



## countrymini (Dec 23, 2012)

If she is going to be a mare who read the book I'm guessing Jan 5th


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for asking about me Jess - as Diane said, things are a bit manic round here right now so I dont have much free time on the computer except for checking/answering my e-mails. However I have been zooming through the threads on here, just to keep an eye on things even though I haven't been posting!

Izzy is looking good, moving along nicely and I guess you will have a new little one sometime in the first week of January - maybe. LOL!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 23, 2012)

So glad you're still keeping an eye on our girls Anna! Us first timers (well me anyway



) need all the Aunty advice we can get. Don't forget to post some pictures of your reno's when you get a spare minute.


----------



## jessj (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Anna!



I'm glad you are doing well! Yes, please post pics of your progress! I love checking out your updates...especially on your girls! I've never spoken with you in person, but when I read your posts in my mind it is always with a lilting british accent..lol! And the aussie ladies posts always sound like crocadile dundee in my head...lol. Does anybody else do that???

I have morning pics of Izzie! And I am going to guess jan 4th in the late afternoon...that way I will be home all weekend with her afterwards! Also I am requesting a tricolour filly with lotsa spots..... and blue eyes would be nice.





Notice in the side view of Izzie(3rd pic) that she is holding her tail up just a bit? She keeps doing that. She was also very lovey dovey this morning (thats how I got the good pics of her udder) and she usually isnt.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 23, 2012)

She certainly looks like she is coming along well


----------



## jessj (Dec 23, 2012)

And just for fun this is my baby boy Trevor this morning...he's a cowboy!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2012)

C'mon Izzie! Its funny how 9-10 months can fly by then the last few weeks take FOR 'E' VER!!!!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 24, 2012)

I didnt get any pics of Izzie yesterday afternoon. I spent the ENTIRE afternoon doing hair for the ladies in our church Christmas play. It had a 1920's theme and we had a blast! Here is my girl this morning. It is raining today...will be for the next 3days with a 50% chance of severe weather tomorrow. Yuk!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2012)

Morning! Izzies udder is stretching down the back! Thats good news!


----------



## jessj (Dec 24, 2012)

I have exactly 1 day during the holidays that I HAVE to be out of town....next saturday. That is probably when she will foal!


----------



## jessj (Dec 24, 2012)

On a side note...Miss Diane I have a question about the little silver dapple filly of mine that you did a search on and found appy in her pedigree (yipee!) I was outside in the rain with her this morning taking pics of Izzie and I knew she had a spot on her nose, but this morning it jumped out at me. Do you think this is appy or just pinto (she goes to Rowdy and also has face white and belly spots so I think splash) You can see her striped hooves too, but she isnt really pigeon toed...just standing funny!!

ps..i just looked at the pic again...not the spot on her lip, but the one up on her nose. I know it is probably just far fetched wishfull thinking on my part!


----------



## jessj (Dec 24, 2012)

She does have sclera but no mottling that i have found....yet! She will be 2yrs old in the spring. Izzies udder is the same but hubby is hogging the laptop so no time to post pics!


----------



## jessj (Dec 25, 2012)

Got some morning pics of Izz and I've gotta sat...WOW! I think her nipples should start seperating soon! She was by herself this morning. Pippa and Duchess were in the barn and Izz was on the other end of the pasture. Here is my girl this morning.

ps. We are supposed to have really horrible severe weather all afternoon and tonight so please say a prayer for us.


----------



## jessj (Dec 25, 2012)

and a side view


----------



## Bonny (Dec 25, 2012)

WOWSERS!!! Go IZZIE!!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 25, 2012)

Good luck with Izzie..she is looking good


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Ladies! I have morning pics of Izz. Growing little by little. What is up with the giant "rolls" on her tummy just in front of her udder? Is that the giant "lump" that has been there for months finally moving back and connecting to her udder?? The last pic doesnt show her udder very well, but you can see my goat Ali "helping" in the back ground! And another just for fun pic..my step mom is bottle feeding a baby goat. This is him meeting Trevor.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 26, 2012)

Izzy is looking really good. Her udder is really developing and I'm seriously getting so excited to see this little one! Laney and I are both pretty bored with her empty belly.

I am not sure if Izzy's lump is the same thing, but Laney has some swelling in the same area the last weeks of her pregnancy with Tink. I remember wondering if the milk was filling in the wrong area





LOVE Trevor and the baby goat! How cute!


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

She has had a big lump there, but now it looks like two smaller lumps....i don't know. I think I will be bald before this baby finally gets here! :arg! It will be worth it tho! Especially if I end up with a Tink! I have this idea in my head of what I want and it is either a Tink or a clone of Diane's Little Lola Rey...with blue eyes. I will probably get a solid colt...lol!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

How is Izzies udder tonight?


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

I have afternoon Izzie pics. These are from around 4pm. I know that she has a ways to go with her udder but the muscles around her tail head are starting to look relaxed. I tried to get a good pic that shows it, but she is too fuzzy and it doesnt show in pics. She also doesnt look wide from behind and if it makes sense her topline looks different. Almost like its pulled down or bony??

lol...bonny I was adding pics when you were posting i guess


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL, Kates done the same thing and went slab sided today, and her tail head is relaxing too.

I have a hard time seeing the tail relaxation when they are fuzzy too.

And the bony thing, I see that a lot in some minis when they start to relax. Thats a good sign shes getting closer! Hows her V look?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to disagree, but in any brood mare, loss of weight over their backs/spine/top line means they need more quality feed (not hay) and quickly. The only 'weight loss' look, if you can call it that, will/may happen when the foal 'drops' into the correct position for delivery and the mare can show a 'flat' area on her flank just below and in front of her hip.This is when they can/may look 'slab sided'.

Yes you will see a lot of mares with that 'pulled down' look as they get to the last stages of pregnancy, and you will get told "oh she's heavy in foal and they always look like that". Not so! Imagine taking a racehorse or other competition horse away from it's summer break with no conditioning and sending it out to compete in a race/competition requiring violent exertion - it wouldn't look very good at the finish! Well a mare is about to have to produce a similar 'violent exertion' during labour and birth, but not only that, she is then expected to produce good quality milk for her new baby for several months afterwards - maybe also expected to get in foal again.

Keeping a close eye on our brood mares (as Jess is obviously doing) allows us to spot any little changes in their condition and to correct it We need to make sure that our girls are in tip top shape for the 'big effort' ahead of them.


----------



## countrymini (Dec 27, 2012)

Is this a flat looking flank area or not quite? Bindi has hollowed out quite a bit just there. Topline is still all good tho.


----------



## jessj (Dec 27, 2012)

Izz is on Strategy and alfalfa pellets with a little bit of boss and free fed hay. I have upped it, but will slowly up it some more. Do I need to go ahead and up it to the reccommended amount for lactation? This is her udder this morning.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Good to see she is getting the alfalfa pellets. I am sorry I made the comment it seemed I was meaning different things. I was thinking you meant from relaxing of the muscles. I usually feed mine several small meals by the 275 day mark, I also dont feed traditional feed anymore, I use a ballancer. I find with mine its hard to get enough feed in them to meet the nutritional requirements and with the ballancer its a smaller amount given, so I can add the alfalfa pellets.and be sure they get all they need. A friend of mine also feeds stratgey, which I here is great feed, but hers tend to loose the topline come foaling also on her harder keepers.

Izzies udder is loking great!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 27, 2012)

Bindi is on Breeda, lucerne chaff and oats, morning and night. I copied that recipe off Bree I think, so it should be a good mix.


----------



## jessj (Dec 27, 2012)

Izzie's udder this afternoon.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 28, 2012)

Ooooooo looking good!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 28, 2012)

Izzie's 6am udder. We seem to be in a holding pattern...not growing, but not really shrinking either. I did try to get a pic of her girly bits, but she was not a fan of that. She isnt the most trusting mare anyway with the past that she has and I had to lure her back to me with apple flavored treats after that. I could halter her and get a pic, but I would rather have her trust than the pic!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 28, 2012)

man they are really filling up now ..wooohooo..Come on Izzie


----------



## Bonny (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually the back of her udder is much fuller this am! its starting to loose the separation! Whoot!


----------



## jessj (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone...its nice to have yall to share my excitment with! Here is Izz this afternoon at around 5pm. It is cold and rainy and was almost dark when I got home. I am going to try to move the cam this weekend and get it set up. I haven't moved her over yet, but I think that I will start feeding her in the stall. Both pics are from this afternoon...she had just moved around and changed position, so it looks longer in one.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! making progress during the day!


----------



## jessj (Dec 29, 2012)

7am


----------



## Bonny (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking good!!! Keep Up the good work Izzie!


----------



## lexischase (Dec 29, 2012)

Come on Izzie!!!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

Torment time is over, you can have that baby now Izzy..... anytime now would be good........(is she even listening!?)


----------



## kehranc (Dec 30, 2012)

countrymini said:


> Torment time is over, you can have that baby now Izzy..... anytime now would be good........(is she even listening!?)


Nope her and Molly have ideas all of their own




......they just like making us all squirm


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

lol....silly mares. I think they know EXACTLY what they are doing. They want us to be insane and sleep deprived so that the one night we accidentally sleep all night they can pop! I hope to have Izz's camera online by the end of the day. I had to come into work for a while this morning so we will see! Here is her udder at 7am today. It has filled alot in the back.


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

Yesterday 7am and today 7am...just wanted to put these side by side so that I can compare! And Ive gotta say...WOW! look how much fuller and tighter this morning! GO IZZIE!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 30, 2012)

Come on Izzie


----------



## Bonny (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow you are going to win Izzie! Can you get any milk to test?


----------



## MeganH (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my!! GO IZZIE!!!!

Jess! I meant to ask a while ago- but I have left over milk test strips I could send you asap if you would like! I have no use for them at all now and they do expire!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2012)

Good girl Izzie - not long now!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

I am trying to get her camera online now. I am having a hard time getting it to come online...hopefull will have it up here in a bit!

She is really touchy about having her rear end touched. I'm gonna halter her and get some good pics in a bit. Will post them later.

Megan that would be awesome!! Thank you! I will pm my address!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm impressed Izzy!


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

These are from around 4pm. What do yall think??? I think I broke the thing that hooks my camera reciever to the computer...trying to fix it now.


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

This is the camera link...but it is blank right now. Trying to fix it!

http://windyhillminiatures.camstreams.com/


----------



## Bonny (Dec 30, 2012)

Her V doesnt look ready but that udder is getting close! I think her front of udder will fill out some and then watch out! Course remember its can change FAST! Can you milk test her yet?

Ok this is the color your looking for the inside to be:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Katie%20foal%202012/6-21-12midnite009.jpg.html?sort=6&o=8

And this is what it will look like when relaxed:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Katie%20foal%202012/6-21-128pm010.jpg.html?sort=6&o=9


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

Good photos Bonny. I never quite understood what the relaxed vulva was supposed to look like till i saw your photo.

Udder is looking better and better!


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

I just ordered a new little thing that connect to the computer...will hopefully be here 1/3/13


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good, but still needs to separate those teats, so not quite there yet!


----------



## jessj (Dec 31, 2012)

I think we have a bit to go too...hopefully not another 6weeks tho! I think that she is starting to fill in the front?

7am pics!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2012)

Well the back of her udder is looking great! The front still needs to fill, but this am her teats look fuller too. I think she still has at least a few days to go, but shoot, she could change quickly at this point.

I am so excited for you!


----------



## jessj (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope that she will wait for the thing to get here to hook up my camera! I have plenty of vaca and sick time so I am going to take a few days off when it is close to time.

I am in the process of negotiating to buy a pretty little snowcap mare. We will see... She should be bred to the same stallion as Duchess. She foaled a mini mule in July and has been with him since. So IF I get her I will have months of waiting on babies ahead of me. Duchess is hopefully due in march/april, my little goat Ali (i carried her to be bred yesterday) will be due in may/june, and the new mare in probably august/sept. Am I crazy???

Here is my Ali...she's a pintaloosa!


----------



## jessj (Dec 31, 2012)

3pm pics. Udder is filling in the front now! And just for fun our newest foster dog that came home with me today..hopefully have a home lined up for her already!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 31, 2012)

Izzie is doing so good! I think you have time to get that cam set up and the strips to get to you, thankfully! She means business though and doesn't want to hold on to her pretty little foal too much longer





Love the foster pup too! She looks like a sweet one.


----------



## JAX (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my... Dobies are THE SWEETEST!!!


----------



## kristi0119 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a blue dobe that looks just like her




What a cutie!!! Dobes are one of the very best dog breeds IMHO. They love minis too!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2012)

The front seems to be coming in a bit tonight, thats great, excited to see how she looks in the morning.


----------



## jessj (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonny said:


> The front seems to be coming in a bit tonight, thats great, excited to see how she looks in the morning.


I cant wait to check her in the morning! I will wake up early even though it is my first day off in a while!

The dobie is a sweet girl. She is tiny..my daughter has a dobie that she rescued from the shelter. He is about 120lbs and looks like he could eat this one for a snack! My daughter is 9yrs old and weighs about 60lbs...it is funny to see her with her "Toby the Doby". He ADORES her. He was at the shelter for a while and acted very hyper when anyone came near his run. My daughter was about 7yrs old at the time and had come into work with me. She went out to see the dogs and when I came to check on her she was standing outside his play area and he was laying on the ground at her feet inside his play area. It was love at first sight for both of them and she cried until I said that we could bring him home as a foster...that was close to 2yrs ago! My brother loves him too and teases my daughter about stealing him everytime he comes for a visit. He is coming in the morning to pick up Jasmine the blue dobie girl to try her at his house!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you check her in the middle of the night? I would start checking her at 10 and possibly 12 at this point ( if she were mine) A lot can change fast at this point and you might just wake up to a foal!

Also if possible get a few drops of milk on your fingers just to check for stickiness until your strips come


----------



## jessj (Dec 31, 2012)

I have started stalling her at night and right now the camera is hooked to a television in my bedroom...so I usually wake up and check on her several times during the night. A couple of sleep deprived nights ago I woke up to check her and #thought# that I saw her laying down with something dark beside her...first thought - darn! Izzie had a solid foal..i was almost certain that she was homozygous pinto...second thought - IZZIE FOALED...third thougt (as i jumped out of bed waking up my hubby)- UG..she is actually standing up and that is her legs that I see...lol!

I havent tried to milk her yet...she is pretty touchy about it. I think that I will try tomorrow and see what I get. I have used the pool test strips before, but havent tried the milk strips. Am excited to try them out...Thanks again Megan!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL I understand when you wake up sleep deprived any shadow looks like a foal!


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

Arg...Izzie is not a fan of being stalled anyway, but last night was over the top. Her gate is short enough for her to look over. I dont know if it was all the fireworks last night or what but she literally pushed on her gate until the bottom hinge came loose and she could escape. She is fine and when I opened the gate she went back in the stall. I just left the gate open and she has been happily coming and going as she pleases. I am about to go out and take pics and maybe try for some milk.


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

More filling in the front this morning i think. Her udder feels very firm and warm. Couldnt get any milk and the little snot tried to bite my behind! Will get my hubby to hold her lead when I try next time!


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

Now that I look at the pics blown up I think it actually went down last night!!! Do yall think it is from being so upset last night?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2013)

Normal to go up and down, front looks down a bit, but back seems about the same. Dont worry, it wont last long!


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

It is raining cats and dogs here today. Izzie is nice and dry in her stall (with the gate standing open)...but Duchess and Pippa are standing out in the rain on the other side of the fence near her stall. 



 On the up side with Duchess all wet I can see her tummy better. Her tummy looks lopsided today and I saw movement that could have been fetal, but I was pretty far away so hard to tell. She has been running with a leopard stallion right up until I bought her and the last time that they noticed her in heat was last April, but she is not guaranteed bred. She is 29.5" tall..what do yall think? Does she look on track for breeding date in april?


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Certainly looks lopsided and good to me! I'm going to say "spots" in the future!!


From Izzie I want a Lola and from this match up I want a Spotty! lol...I drool over your horses past and present! Come to think of it drooling over K.C. is what got me Ferrari!


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

Izzie about 4:30 today


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

Well....it looks like I have a new appy girl coming tomorrow! Will post pics when she is "officially" mine!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome! congrats


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

How is Izzie this am?


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

Izzie at 7am.


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

Since my new girl will be here in about 2hours I guess it is ok to post pics of her! She foaled a mini mule in july and these pics are from about a week before she foaled....and she only bagged up about a week before foaling! This is Cottontails Black Magic. She is a 34" amha appaloosa. She has been with the same leopard appaloosa stallion as Duchess since she foaled in July.


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

She is so cute in her fuzzy winter woolies!!! My camea died before I got any Magic pics. I got pics of Izz's udder and it has filled more but doesnt look ready....her tummy is a different story! It looks like a big ol V. Couldnt get great pics of it, but it still shows. I left my card reader at work...trying to get my laptop to cooperate so I can load pics now!


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

These pics do not show very well what I see in person. It is almost like a big lump under the bottom of her tummy where the foal is resting...I cant think of another way to explain it!


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

O! I forgot to mention that the test strips came today! (thanks megan) Still couldnt get any milk tho...


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

I think thats Izzies V shape




Looks pointy...should be soon now!


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

Her tummy doesnt look quite so "pointy" today...i tried to take a pic this morning but it was still to dark. I am going to run back home in a little bit. I will get some pics of her and of Magic then! I did get some udder shots this morning. I think the teats are starting to seperate!


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

Didnt have time to do Magic pics but I did get a couple of Izz's tummy. It still doesnt show as well on camera as what I see in person.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh still looks pointy to me, getting closer! Now come on Izzie get that fore udder growing!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 3, 2013)

Woo hoo! I am seeing a point there, Jess! She is getting closer and closer!

Glad you got the strips in time!





I love Magic too! Can't wait for more pictures!

Edit:

Here are the pictures I said I'd show you. Laney was slower at filling then Izzie has been. She started filling a month before foaling I think.

*Laney's udder 4 days before foaling:*











*The day of foaling:*

In the morning:






at 8pm- 2 hours before she foaled:











I couldn't get milk until the day she foaled and she filled a bit during the day.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 3, 2013)

I know what you mean about photos not showing what you can see lol. I reckong its coz they're not 3D, but you can still see that point happening.

Congrats on Magic, you must be stoked!


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow Megan! Now thats an udder! I dont think that Izz is ever going to get an udder that awesome... 



 I am excited, but I dont think it will really hit me until there is a foal on the ground. After all the waiting that I did for Darla and then it was a false pregnancy it feels like I have been waiting for 2years!


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Congrats on Magic, you must be stoked!


Thanks! I am SO EXCITED!!! I cannot wait until summer...I am ready to clip and dye manes and tails now! They just weaned her last foal and she is a little thinner than I like. Not too bad, but could use a little on her topline. I have a question... She has been with the leopard stallion since her last foal was born, but they havent seen her in heat. Do you think that she would have bred on her foal heat? I am just trying to figure out how far along she might be....


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

Izzie at 5pm. I know that her girly bits and udder still dont look ready, but her tummy is looking even more V'd. When I pull up in my drive I can see her stall/lot. She heard me pull up and came out of her stall. She started calling and pacing around like she was looking for the other horses (wich were standing just accross the fence from her) then stopped, yawned three times and started pacing and calling again. I walked around to her lot and she came up to me. I picked out her stall and put more hay down then fed her. When I came inside she was just standind there eating like nothing was out of the ordinary...very curious.


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Other than that, I think it's very kind to give the little mommas a few weeks off! LOL!


I agree!

The mule was born on July 22. So if she took during her foal heat she will be due in mid june? I guess that would be better than late in the summer when it is super hot.


----------



## lexischase (Jan 3, 2013)

Wait Izzie is due in june???


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

No my new mare Magic is due possibly as early as june! Izzie was pasture bred...don't know an exact due date, but anytime now!


----------



## lexischase (Jan 3, 2013)

I was going to say.... Sorry for the confusion LOL this fever must really be getting to me now. I can definitely see Izz's "V" I can't wait for this baby to arrive


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm sorry that you are sick...hope you feel better soon!

Izz has the V down pat, now if she could just get the milk bar ready! This will be the first foal from my stallion Ferrari...I can hardly wait!


----------



## jessj (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Diane! I have pics of Magic with her last foal to share! (have permission) This is the little mini mule from July...notice the striped hooves! That HAD to come from Magic. She is starting to show some white hairs on her rump too...

Pics of Izz this morning did not turn out great because I was running behind. She looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 4, 2013)

OHHHHH so cute Love mini mules!

How is Izzie this am???


----------



## jessj (Jan 4, 2013)

She was the same this morning, but I was in a big hurry and didnt get good pics. I HOPE that my thing i need to put her online came today! I will get good pics and post when I get home!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww! I've never seen a mini mule. How adorable


----------



## Bonny (Jan 4, 2013)

Great! Hope you get online!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 4, 2013)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## jessj (Jan 4, 2013)

I was expecting the part that I need on WEDNESDAY and it STILL isnt here...ug!

Here is Izzie today at 4:30pm. Her V seems to have a flat spot on he bottom today?

O and i did find a decent pic from this morning the last pic is from 6:30am today


----------



## jessj (Jan 4, 2013)

Almost forgot the hooha pics. First one is from today and second one was from tuesday...seems to be relaxing a little.


----------



## jessj (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I went to the back of the barn this morning (since it was daylight when I went out today) to get a more heavy duty foal blanket for my foaling kit and what do I find??? That somehow a chicken has figured out a way to get into the barn at night and has been roosting above my blankets! I thought that I had all the places they could get in covered with chicken wire...guess not. I scrubbed it out and decided to wash it along with my horse towels and a couple of light weight blankets with the super expensive laundry detergent that my hubby uses for his hunting clothes....it makes them completely scent free (he wont know he's gone hunting..lol)

Anyway here is the morning Izzie update. Her udder looks crazy from behind. I guess it is filling more there. In the first three pics she is standing with her back legs way apart. In the next two they are close together and in the last is her girly bits. Sorry about the crazy angle on that one...i have to kind of sneak it in while i am getting udder shots. She is NOT a fan of having her tail moved to the side.

I think that she has a plan. It is called "fill up the entire back of my udder then at the last second pop my teat apart and have this beautiful little tricolour filly with spots and blue eyes". Either that or I'm going to be waiting for at least another month. Kate and Molly have had their teats apart for weeks now and no baby.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 5, 2013)

LOL! Izzie has been shopping in the lopsided boob isle!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 5, 2013)

She's looking too good for you to have to wait a month





Are Kate and Molly your little goats?


----------



## countrymini (Jan 5, 2013)

Good plan Izzy!


----------



## jessj (Jan 5, 2013)

Molly and Kate from the other threads.

This is Izz at 4pm. I think that her tummy V has moved forward. Does anyone else's mares do that weird lumpy udder thing?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive seen mares with one side bigger than the other. It will prolly even out as she gets closer, or not, lol.

I se what you mean by her tummy. Looks closer!


----------



## jessj (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that it is urine...maybe?? As soon as I saw it I searched all in her tail for any signs of discharge. Her tail is white and I didnt see anything in it. Keeping an eye one it!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 5, 2013)

Laney had a little drip like that at the very end. The vets described it as possibly from the pressure of the foal popping a vessel. It was only ever a small drip. A few weeks prior to foaling I saw something I think was a plug/discharge on her leg and tail.

Izzie's belly has definitely moved forward and is looking good


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

You are so right Miss Diane. This IS a Ferrari baby...wich mean she is also an El Rey great grand (or maybe great great-cant remember need to look at F's pedigree)!! Gotta watch her close! I did get the part that I ordered for my computer late yesterday, but I cant get it to work with my camera...will work on it today.

She did some major butt rubbing last night. Her tail has a mohawk (took a pic of that). Ive looked at her udder so much that I cant tell WHAT is going on with it! I am going to post this mornings shots then in the next post Im gonna do some side by side comparrison.

I think that I need to take a new side pic for comaparrion too because after looking at this one she is standing funny in it.


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

Girly bits comparrioson

1. Today 2. Yesterday 3. Tuesday

udder next


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

1. Today (sunday) 2. Friday 3. Tuesday

Is it just me or does it look like one of her teats is filling?


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

Duchess is getting close to the 300day mark since she was seen breeding (and hasnt been seen in heat since) Do I need to put her pics/updates here or make her own thread?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 6, 2013)

put her own thread up please !!!!!! for the newbie who keeps getting confused at whos Udder she is looking at ...hahahaha...pleeeeassssee


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are Izzies 4pm pics. She has been acting unlike herself this afternoon. She has been VERY hateful toward my other mares today (even little Pippa who is usually her buddy) If they come near her fenceline she pins her ears and lunges at them. I think her hooha looks very relaxed too?

ETA i forgot to say..almost no resistance in her tail. she usually clamps is down when i try to move it.

Diane the last three pics are for you. I have never really noticed before, but today I found a tiny stripe on one of her back hooves. The only other appy-ish traits that she has is a little bit of roaning on her hip and just above her tail (posted pics of that too). She is 10yrs old. What do ya make of that?


----------



## countrymini (Jan 6, 2013)

Could be just me but her nipples look a tad bit further apart than last pics.


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

She is an amhr girl. Her registered name is Cottontails Becky AMHR 233936B (my hubby and daughter didnt like the name, so they decided that we should call her Izzie...lol). I have a 3gen pedigree, but it doesnt show much. Thanks Miss Diane...you are awesome!

I forgot that she also has a dark spot in the white on her shoulder...but i just assumed that was maybe paw prints?? Will see if I have a pic of it.


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

She also has one on her left side...very faint near the bottom of the white spot. It almost looks like a stain. The one on her righy side is near her wither I just always assumed they where "paw prints" or other pinto markings...but maybe....


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! She is a taller girl at almost 36". My new mare is a Cottontails appy girl and I have a friend who has several Cottontails appys. Maybe there is some on her dams side...would make me super happy. But if not then she is still a pretty girl! My aunt owned her years ago (in 2003). She owned her for several years and trained her to drive. She has been thru two different owners since then but is still registered in my aunts name! I have alot of paperwork that I have to update. I am planning to do it all when my income taxes come in because between three registries and some hardshipping from A to R it will be almost $1000!


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been researching Stouts Mister Pride. Everything that I see shows him as solid or pinto, but in the few fuzzy pics that I have found he looks to have a lacy blanket or at least some roaning on his rump??? So was he actually a pintaloosa?


----------



## jessj (Jan 8, 2013)

Crazy day yesterday...I got pics but didnt have time to post and today I forgot my memory card reader at home.




Will post some pics this afternoon....Izz looks exactly the same tho.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2013)

I know the feeling, Kates the same too. little bit up little bit down. Ph same.

sigh.




joining you in head banging.


----------



## jessj (Jan 8, 2013)

Izz today at 4:30 pm.


----------



## jessj (Jan 8, 2013)

Just comparing (it helps me to see them side by side)

fist pic 1/5/13 at around 4-4:30p second pic 1/8/13 at around the same time.


----------



## jessj (Jan 9, 2013)

I have somehow managed to loose my camera. I have been using my daughters camera. It doesnt take great pics and I cant figure out how to change the date on it. Here is Izz today...maybe a little fuller in the front??? I dont know.I feel like she looks ready everywhere except her udder. Her hooha is looking very relaxed, her butt jiggles like jello when she walks, and her flanks and rump are looking different (cant explain it, just different) I tried to take pics of all that this morning, but there isnt much light that early and it is going to storm for the next several days so that made it even worse. They just didnt turn out very good.

On a good note I scored some awesome stiff bristled brushes today. They are about 5 inches wide and two feet long. They are actually the head for bristled push brooms. I got 6 of them for free...I am going to put a wood fence post out in the pasture then screw these things into it on all sides...either that or just screw them into the posts of their run in shelters where they rub all the time anyway. I think the horses will LOVE them!


----------



## jessj (Jan 9, 2013)

Izzie at about 5pm. She doesnt look as V'd today.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 9, 2013)

Good idea with the brushes!


----------



## jessj (Jan 10, 2013)

This is Izzie this morning about 6:30am. Her tummy doesnt looked V'd now. Her udder is slightly fuller and teats have seperated a tiny bit. Her sides look flat and I think she is loosing her mucus plug (light pinkish color). She was NOT having me look inside her hooha, but I did get some pics. I found my camera so pics are slightly better. I took pics of her from every angle I could think of... what do yall think??? Getting close or still got a while yet?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow looks exciting... somethings definitely happening but I am a newbie so I am not sure but good luck and keep an eye on her...xx..sending you happy thoughts for a healthy foal and mumma..xx


----------



## MeganH (Jan 10, 2013)

Im going to make a guess that Izzie will foal a beautiful bay pintaloosa filly on the 27th





Are you still having trouble with the video stream



I really hope it works for you!


----------



## jessj (Jan 10, 2013)

Megan I cant get the computer to recognize the camera now....still working on it.

I just ran by the house to check on her. I sat and watched her for about 20min. Lots of tail lifting/swishing, belly kicks, and belly nudges. It was rainy last night and supposed to rain/storm here for the next several days.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2013)

she really looks like she is starting to slab side out to me, and although her udder is not compleately ffilled or nipples separated she looks to me like she could go at any time, especially from the hooha shots. I'd watch her carefully. This from a crazy old lady that once watched a mare for over thirty days saying any time now! Some mares will deliver without a full udder just an FYI. You might also try to see if she starts squirreling her tail, that is up and down motion, or yawning.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck Izzy!!!


----------



## jessj (Jan 10, 2013)

5pm


----------



## jessj (Jan 11, 2013)

Teats are seperating!!! WOOHOO! Of course I know it could still be a while, but its a step in the right direction! Her hooha is looking very relaxed and her tail head is starting to show. The top of her tail looks HORRIBLE from all the butt rubbing...all in all my girl looks rough!

And just for fun my little Trevor chilling on the bed with me last night watching Greys Anatomy.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 11, 2013)

wow Jess, I think you are definitely going to be having a delivery soon...Little pink bits sneaking out, teats are definitely on themove and boy that belly has dropped... Heres hoping for a new bubba soon...xx


----------



## countrymini (Jan 12, 2013)

yay Izzy!!


----------



## jessj (Jan 12, 2013)

It's saturday! Finally a day off! AND it's going to be almost 80* today! I am going to catch the new girls and Pippa up today and give them a good brushing. Dye the new girls manes and tails, trim bridle paths, trim feet, and de-worm them all. (its my pet peeve when people say they are going to worm an animal...sounds like they are GIVING them worms...lol!) While I'm doing that I am going to let Izzie out in the big pasture so she can walk around a bit. When I'm done with all that Im going to get my boy Ferrari out and give him some attention. Poor boy...he's all alone right now. Not even the goat for company...she usually stays right with him, but she is still "visiting" the buck. Here is Izz at about 7am today. Look at how her tummy has dropped even more. Still nothing too exciting in the udder department tho...do yall think that she may foal without a full udder? I started worrying about fescue, but I alway buy my hay from the same person and I ALWAYS ask about fescue. I trust him, so I dont think it could be that. (besides my dad and his neighbor are two of his biggest hay customers and I don't think he would chance making them mad by selling me fescue hay!)


----------



## jessj (Jan 12, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a beautiful little boy!!! Tell him that Auntie Diane says he's VERY handsome -- but I really think he's beautiful!!
> 
> I agree -- there's a bit of pink starting to show -- it won't be long now!!!!!


Thank you! I cant believe that he is 6months old today! I say that he is pretty all the time...drives my hubby crazy...lol


----------



## lexischase (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking closer Miss Izzie!!!


----------



## jessj (Jan 12, 2013)

Izzie is enjoying her time out in the pasture today! Her tummy looks like it has dropped more everytime i check on her.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 12, 2013)

wooo hooo Izzie is looking good! Her udder is growing well so I wouldn't be worried about that. I was really nervous about Laney foaling without an udder too because she 'V'ed and showed other signs of being close early on too (she had that same drip thing, hooha and everything). I looked back on all of my photos and chose the photos that looked similar to Izzie and if Izzie were to go exactly like Laney then she will go about the 27th (which happens to be a full moon).. so I am sticking with that guess and see if I get lucky




But of course- Izzie may have her own plans





It is gorgeous outside and you will be busy with your lovely herd. I want to get out and give some baths and such. The ground is wet from rain we had a day ago though so I'm not sure if we will get to.

I can't believe Trevor is 6 months. He has really grown and is so handsome


----------



## jessj (Jan 12, 2013)

Izz this afternoon at about 3pm. Udder looks much bigger in the back in person. Her hooha is very relaxed. I saw her rolling a few times this afternoon too. I dont know if she is ready but I sure am!

I didnt do full baths..too windy. Just dyed Duchess and Ferrari's manes and tails and combed everyone elses out. I got everyone done except Magic. She is still a little stand-offish...it wont take long for her to learn that I am the keeper of the treats.


----------



## jessj (Jan 12, 2013)

Just comparing....jan 6th and today.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! That is relaxed!

I like the photo of your girls together


----------



## jessj (Jan 12, 2013)

MeganH said:


> Wow! That is relaxed!
> 
> I like the photo of your girls together


Thank you! So whadaya think? Still a while or???


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with Diane - just a little more time to get that udder completely filled and those teats separated!


----------



## jessj (Jan 13, 2013)

Izz 7am


----------



## countrymini (Jan 13, 2013)

oh c'mon Izzy, cant you just flex and make those teats part?!


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry about no updates yesterday afternoon. I had the most horrible migraine. I spent all afternoon in bed. Just ran out fast enough to feed and check Izzie. These pics are from this morning about 6:30am. It is cold and rainy today..and my camera battery was dead so using my daughters camera with the wrong date. Her nipples seem to be seperating a little and I noticed her rolling again yesterday when I was coming in from church. Her hooha is still very relaxed with almost no resistance from her tail.

The strangest thing happened saturday and I had to tell you ladies about it. I had finished with everyone's feet and hair do's and had the girls pushed down into the middle pasture and Izzie out in the big pasture. My house is an old farm house (160 yrs old) and sits up on a hill over looking the fields. The pasture that Izz was in is on top of the hill too. Then outside the fence there is a big hay field between the pasture and a 4 lane hwy. So I was standing in the pasture just watching Izzie and she was walking around being a horse when all of a sudden she jerked her head up and looked toward the road. I turned to see what she was looking at just in time to see a huge wreck happen... It was almost like she knew what was going to happen! Crazy....


----------



## MeganH (Jan 14, 2013)

Izzie is getting that momma's 6th sense.


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

I had to go to the vet's office for work...and I have to drive right by my house to get there, so i stopped in to check on miss izz. My camera is charged now so i took some better udder shots. Definitely progress there!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 14, 2013)

C mon Izzie looking good!


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

pics from 4:30pm. she was yawning almost nonstop until i fed her...then she was too busy eating.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

hahahahaha.. food was more important ...lol...she is looking great but definitely making us wait ...come on Izzie we all wanna see your bubba..xx


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Look at Izzie's boobies!!!!!

I see DEFINITE progress!!!! Maybe no too long till I can start testing milk!

Also, my hubby watched Kate foaling with me last night and now I think he is FINALLY excited about Izzie foaling!


----------



## lexischase (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Ran home at noon to check on Izz..here are the pics!


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Just to compare...6:30am and noon


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok...i went back and looked at Megan's pics of Laney and I have decided one of three things has to be true...

1. Izzie has a very odd shaped udder

2. I still have a little while to wait

or

3 Both 1 and 2 are true.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL

I think Laney may have the odd shaped udder. I remember thinking that when I was taking her pictures and looking at all the other mare's on here.

I don't think you have too much longer- maybe more towards the end of the month though. I think the best thing to watch will be her udder.

Laney's hooha and shape changed and looked ready a long before she foaled. She even paced, rolled and had mushy poop too. The day I knew she was going was the day that her teats filled out and changed shape and I could get real milk without even trying.

BUT- Izzie is definitely needing to be watched because she could get ready super quick and fill her udder right before or after foaling.

The good thing is that once you foal her out once you'll have a better idea of what to look for next time. At least I hope so because I remember how I was waiting for Laney. The last few weeks I barely left the house for anything.

The cams still not working?




I hope they decided to give in and stream for you!


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

I got the website streaming, but now I cant get the new part that I ordered to recognize my camera....ug. It is still hooked to a television beside my bed. I am still working on getting it working online!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

Go little Izz! or should i say 'big' coz that udder is huge!


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Huge changes.... Including WAXING.(sorry the pics of it arent great) Going to try to do a milk test as soon as hubby gets home! Pics are 4:30pm.


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Ran out and got better pics of the waxing...still not great but better. Also a hooha pic...relaxed and very swollen!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

:SoHappy


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Milk is white and sticky....and according to the testing strips we should have a baby soon!!!!!

and my stupid computer wont let me post pics of it


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll betting on tonight even though her udder is not very full. I have never had a mare wax though so it will be interesting how long she'll wait after the waxing, 1 time had a mare dripping milk and she lasted about 1 hour after I noticed it before foaling. praying for a safe textbook foaling


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally got the stinking pics to load! She is walking around looking for crumbs from her dinner so I am going to jump in the shower real quick!

ETA: Megan you ROCK for sending me these strips...i would be freaking out right now without them!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2013)

Ahhhh!! SO exciting!!! She wanted us to think she was waiting and then gear up in one day!!!




:SoHappy





Now I won't be able to sleep tonight even though she's not on cam! So excited!!!!

Edit- You are so welcome! So glad you have them because she really didn't look ready earlier but it looks like now she is!

WOW.. I just looked back at the pictures and she seriously did some udder work in a short period of time. Her nipples were touching in your pictures from last night!!


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

DIANE!!!! So glad you posted!!! I was just about to email you....my phone dropped into water and fried and I dont have your #!!! Can you pm me with it please?


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

also wanted to add that her udder was warm and tight and as soon as i peeled the wax off it was very easy to get milk. As soon as it touched my hand I knew it was probably close because it was VERY sticky!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny thing is I was about to PM you, Jess, and tell you to have Diane on speed dial


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

MeganH said:


> Funny thing is I was about to PM you, Jess, and tell you to have Diane on speed dial


lol...isnt she the best. She had to approve my last two mares before I would buy them.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes! She got a call from me right after Tinkerbelle was born and helped me out. So glad she is here!

(Not to forget all the PMs and advice.. she is so awesome)


----------



## lexischase (Jan 15, 2013)

YAY!!! Getting VERY close now, I am praying for a quick and easy delivery. Cant wait to see photos of a healthy momma and foal



:yes


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Izz has her tail braided and wrapped and is munching hay in her stall. Grabbed anothe pic of her udder while I was there...looks fuller! I peeled the wax off to get milk for the milk test and it is back. Also got a pic of the inside of her hooha...and she didnt even pitch a fit about it!


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

I am gonna post some side by side pics for comparrison. Will help me see the changes better and also hopefully show us guys who are waiting what changes to look for!

First is the inside of her hooha on dec 30th (date on pic is wrong) and then today jan 15th.

The her hooha outside on dec 30 (date on pic is wrong) and then today


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

And how fast her udder changed!

jan 14th 4:30pm

jan 15th noon

jan 15th 4:30pm

jan 15th 7:30pm


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 15, 2013)

How exciting, looking forward to pics of a healthy happy foal!!!


----------



## lexischase (Jan 15, 2013)

Any photos of her tummy today? Is it still a big "V?"


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been trying to get a good side pic all day, but she is unusually lovey dovey today and I cant seem to get one. You can tell that it has dropped, but not a big V like it was.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

What time is it over there now? Its 2pm here so you've got about 9 hours to have that baby before I go to bed. No pressure


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

It's 9:17pm here...Izz is standing pretty quietly in her stall for now.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm glad you posted that. I keep fighting the urge to ask you what she's doing now.... and what she's doing now.... and now... LOL


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol... thats funny because i keep fighting the urge to post what shes doing every 5minutes. Shes pretty quiet.. just occasionally shakes her head or shifts position.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

" she has just shifted her weight to the left"

"now scratching nose on front hoof"

"opening mouth, possibly yawning, nope, just cleaning her teeth with her tongue"


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

hahahaha hayley you are so funny



... man Izzie is definitely on the move and I would be up all night watching her I think as we are definitely going to have a new bub tonight...xx


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol... now she is alternating between walking around and nosing around in her bedding (hay) like shes eating it but not really eating it.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

Hopefully she's looking for a landing pad. What colours are you thinking this little one might be?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

woohoooo we might have a baby soon....xing fingers


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Mom is a bay pinto and dad is a bay pintaloosa with one blue eye. I want a loud bay pintaloosa filly with two blue eyes!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 15, 2013)

wow that was fast! I checked earlier and NOW WOW!! C'mon Izzie! Wish she was on cam!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

I think everyone should have a cam.... kates is awesome I am now officially a mum and foal stalker ...hahahahha


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 15, 2013)

Come on Izzie - bring on that baby- lol


----------



## jessj (Jan 15, 2013)

Lots of yawning...


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Wish i could get her online...will definitely have it up for duchess... she lost her last foal for her previous owners.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 16, 2013)

Bay pintaloosa hey, exactly what I want from Bindi! I won't be able to get any blue eyes tho


----------



## kehranc (Jan 16, 2013)

awww poor Duchess well hopefully tis one is trouble free


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Izz down for a minute then right back up...

Duchess foaled on her own a few times with no problems... will be watchingextra close this time in case.


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Down sternal butt away from camera


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Getting ready to head to barn...this may be it...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 16, 2013)

prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## kehranc (Jan 16, 2013)

woohoooo Izzie happy and safe foaling jess......ooohh.. I am sooo excited for you ..xx


----------



## countrymini (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodluck! Hope all goes well!


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Textbook delivery. Bay colt...maybe some leg white. Izz is VERY foal proud and wont even let me help dry him off. Watching them from inside on camera now. Will post some pics in a few!

I was able to spray his cord.


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

I am going to take Izz's halter off..as soon as she will let me.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 16, 2013)

whoohoo!!! Good job Izzy and mum!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 16, 2013)

woohoo.. great job watching for all the signs jess.... he is very cute congratulations...xx


----------



## kassierae (Jan 16, 2013)

Yay congrats! I knew as soon as I woke up there would be a baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 16, 2013)

MANY CONGRATS!!! Well done Izzy!



:ThumbUp


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies! And thanks Diane for that Ferrari pic...I have never seen it before! Maybe he will app out. He may not be the color I wanted right now but he is gorgeous! He has the sweetest little head and legs that just dont stop! Not sure what I'm gonna call him...got a thousand ideas, but the one that I keep coming back to is WHF Ferrari First Edition or WHF First Edition Ferrari since he is the first foal from my boy. Everytime I go near the stall Izzie gets very wild eyed and nervous. I finally just came inside last night and watched on camera. I hope that she gets over that quickly. I took off work today and was already scheduled off for tomorrow. I think that I am just going to spend some time quietly sitting/standing and watching (and taking pics of course) and see how she reacts. I need to at least worm her today and take her halter off.


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations hes adorable!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! Well done!!

He is a doll! I love his head. Both Izzie and Ferrari have pretty heads and it looks like he does too!

I love your names for him





Can't wait for more pictures! Hopefully Izzie calms and lets you work with them both more today.


----------



## atotton (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats on the handsome little guy!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats! So happy for you, plus this got my day off to a good start. First the snow and then my periodontal surgery, which is now OVER. .


----------



## lexischase (Jan 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous colt!!! Many congrats



looking forward to a whole bunch of photos!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats!!! He is precious! ....I love his color, I am a sucker for a bay! ( not to mention I just had the same thing)

So glad all went well for you and your Izzie and New foal are great!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats on an adorable and healthy lil guy!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 16, 2013)

How is everything going today, Jess?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations, what a pretty boy!


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats ! He is adorable !


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awww congratulations




he is so cute


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Pic overload! Izz still doesnt want me near him, but he was shivering. So I caught her and had the hubby lead her outside while I put two blankets on him really quickly. It is supposed to snow tonight and I dont want him to be cold! I have them locked in the stall and it is bedded really deep. 1st with shavings, then course wheat straw, the some nice soft hay. Gonna post a couple more pics with questions in the next post!


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok. His eyes are kind of a blueish gray...think they will turn brown or maybe blue? Also I know that bay foals tend to have lighter brown in their tail...but his looks really white at the top. What do yall think...normal or white??? And the third pic is for Diane. Remember the stripe on Izzie's back hoof???? This is the inside of Izzies bottom lip. The whole inside of her lip is mottled...what do ya make of it? Also I cant tell yet, but his hooves sometimes look like they may be striped!

ETA: I keep forgetting to mention. When I got Ferrari his only real mottling was under his tail. Now his lips and nostrils are mottled. Ferrari also has solid white hooves with no striping and no sclera either!


----------



## jessj (Jan 16, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> YOU KNOW ME! I want close ups of his eyes, his lips, under his tail....well you know what I'M looking for!!!


lol...we posted at the same time! I cant get any good close ups. Izz freaks. I had her on the lead waiting for my hubby. She was finally relaxing and I knelt down and was taking some pics of him...she decided that I was too close and tried to bite my face off! SO GLAD that I had a lead on her!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 16, 2013)

He is just gorgeous! Love that photo of him stretching, so so cute. Hopefully Izz will relax soon coz you're probably dying to cuddle him.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 16, 2013)

he's adorable


----------



## chandab (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats! What a little cutie.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 16, 2013)

Awww he is so cute





Not good Izzie tried to chomp you!



Bad Izzie! Jess only wants to love and care for him too.


----------



## jessj (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone...he is a little sweetie! He has become a naughty little boy overnight! Running and kicking his heels up and tormenting his poor mom. They are still stuck in the stall...it is cold and rain/snowing here. I keep putting blankets on him and he keeps finding ways to get them off (wich is a pain considering that Izz still wont let me near him so it takes two people to blanket him.) I think I am going to TSC this afternoon and getting a heat lamp....i will make sure that it is secure, but he keeps shivering.

I think that his eyes look more blue today especially the right eye! How cute would that be??? A bay with blue eyes and maybe a mixed tail? He also has a very nice dorsal stripe!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh isnt he just too cute, i hope his tail stays like that





I thought i would try to help with the blue eye question



i thought id share some pictures of my one and only blue eye experience lol

So my foal Koora has one blue eye and one brown eye.

Here is the blue eye on the day she was born (it was a really light almost whiteish blue)




And then heres the picture of her now brown eye on the day she was born. It was more of bluish grey colour. It went brown within about a week and a bit (i think)




I hope this helps





(sorry i didnt realise the pictures would come out so big, i tried to shrink them)


----------



## countrymini (Jan 17, 2013)

*sigh*




totally cute


----------



## jessj (Jan 17, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> Oh isnt he just too cute, i hope his tail stays like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That helped alot....looks like brown eyes probably. Blue eyes would have been super cute tho!


----------



## jessj (Jan 18, 2013)

We are having so much fun with this little guy! We have decided that his barn name will be Rocket.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahhh! He is so cute!! Love his little bitty nose and legs that go on forever!

Tink has one eye that has very light blue in it and the other is a very dark blue. They have been the same since she was born. I thought the dark blue one would turn brown but it never did.

I may be asking too much



but can we see a video of him?



I'd love to see a short clip of him in action


----------



## jessj (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Megan! Maybe his will stay blue...I guess time will tell!

I will get some video of him today. It has rained and/or snowed everyday since he was born (was raining when he was born). Today is the first time he has got to go out and play! Poor Izz...he was driving her batty in the stall!


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so precious I can't stand it love the tongue picture!


----------



## jessj (Jan 18, 2013)

Your video as requested! I put one up on facebook too!

http://s1133.beta.photobucket.com/user/windy_hill_farm/media/SANY0844_zps2232e18b.mp4.html


----------



## jessj (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! We are having so much fun with little Rocket...I just wish that Izz would let me near him! I guess it is a good thing. Maybe this way I wont get too attached. If he would have been a filly we would have considered keeping, but don't need another related stallion. I actually want a colt from duchess...watch her give me a filly!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the video!!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## jessj (Jan 18, 2013)

How long do you all usually keep new foals seperate from the rest of the herd? Izzie and my newest mare Magic havent actually "met" yet (just accross the fence) So I think that when I turn them out I will put Izz, Rocket, and Pippa in the mare pasture. Magic and Duchess together in the middle pasture (they came from the same farm) and my poor Ferrari all by himself still in the bottom pasture. That will work out well because they never saw Magic come back into season after she foaled in July...they put her right back out with the rest of the herd so I have been assuming that she probably bred during her foal heat. This way she shares a fence with Ferrari so I can keep an eye on them to be sure.But back to the original question how long should I wait to move Rocket and Izz??? I hate that he was born when it is so cold...makes it harder! I think that I will wait untill at least april to breed Izz back!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 18, 2013)

That video is awesome! Cute little man, with his 'racing jacket' on.


----------



## lexischase (Jan 18, 2013)

He is just so precious! Plus I have a thing for bays






I kind of think (and hope) those beautiful eyes stay blue



ray


----------



## jessj (Jan 19, 2013)

Rocket today. I sat in the pasture with them for a while today. Rocket is very curious and tries to approach me, but Izzie always turns him away. I hope she mellows out soon! I tried to get some pics of his eyes...but he was in a VERY playful mood and it was hard! He does have alot of white around his eyes...but I dont know if you would consider it sclera. Alot more than Izz has tho.

ETA: If you double click the second pic of him running to enlarge it you can see what I mean about the white around his eyes...what do ya'll think? Diane???


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 19, 2013)

You certainly have a gorgeous little boy there Jess, Izzy has done you proud!! Like Diane, we dont usually put a mare with a new foal back with the 'herd' of ladies. We either graze in hand for a few days or turn them out alone during the day in a small very grassy paddock. They will then join mares who also have foals, we dont put them with other mares. Or if the mare is the first to foal, she will occupy the 'mare and foal' field alone until she is then joined by others once they too foal.

Also if it is still cold winter weather where you are, I would be wanting him to be stalled at nights until the warmth of Springtime - if you put Izzy back with her other friends, will you be able to catch her to bring her back in each evening (given her present attitude!)? Or perhaps she will come happily for her food?


----------



## jessj (Jan 19, 2013)

The small paddock/stall where she is now has a gate that opens into the mare pasture. I think that I may put the other ladies in the middle pasture for a while tomorrow and let Izz and Rocket out into the mare pasture to stretch their legs for a bit. The last two days it hasnt rained so I let her out into the small paddock adjoining her stall and she has come back into the stall in the afternoon to eat with no problems. I definitely want to continue to stall them at night for a while until it warms up! The mare pasture has a barn with two stalls in it, but I think that I will just keep things the way they are for a week or so. Do you think that it would be ok to leave my yearling filly with Izz and Rocket when I do move them over? She is the lowest in the pecking order and Duchess and Magic bully her.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 19, 2013)

Crazy little cute boy


----------



## jessj (Jan 20, 2013)

I know yall are getting tired of pics...put just had to share a few more! I moved the other girls down to the middle pasture and let Izz and Rocket out into the big mare pasture this morning...he was really having a good time!

ps. its crazy to me how close the road looks in these pics...we are on top of a hill and there is another pasture plus a huge hay field in the valley between us and the road!


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone gets tired of cute baby pictures!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 20, 2013)

Awww hes just so cute, i read what Megan (Sorry if i got the name wrong) wrote about blue eyes and went and took a closer look at Koora other eye (which was blue grey when born) and i think that it is actually a very dark blue. I hope your little man keeps his blue eyes


----------



## countrymini (Jan 20, 2013)

Nobody gets tired of baby photos! keep them coming! Is Izzy chilling out a bit yet?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 21, 2013)

awww he really is just adorable....and Love all the new photos..xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 21, 2013)

hahaha I just watched the video and wow he is on the goooo !!!!!!!.. and yes isnt mummy a little bit protective haha... chasing him around everywhere...very cute ..


----------



## jessj (Jan 23, 2013)

I have let Izz and Rocket out into the big pasture by themselves a couple of times now and they always come right back in to the smaller lot at feeding time with no problem. I think with the nights still being chilly we may continue this for a while...we won't need the small lot for Duchess for a bit anyway. Izz still wont let me near him...wich is driving me crazy! I have been wanting to measure him but no luck. This morning I waited till he was standing next to Izz and noted the spot on her leg that he came to then measured to there on Izzie's leg...not exact, but according to that he should be approx. 34"...Izz is "R" only at a little over 35" so that is probably about right. That is also about the size that her last foal was as a 2yr old. Rocket is a leggy little thing and we are having the best time watching him! He was running and turning and bucking so much on sunday that he wiped out...he immediately jumped up and looked around like "nobody saw that right?"...lol.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the new pics and the video what a handsome little guy..I'm partial to bays too


----------



## jessj (Jan 26, 2013)

Rocket is 11days old now. I put him and Izzie out in the big pasture today, but I left my coming 2yr old filly with them. Izzie didnt seem to mind and Rocket has been playing with her some. Get ready for picture overload!


----------



## jessj (Jan 26, 2013)

The bottom left is him biting my filly Pippa on the bum...then he ran and hid behind mom...typical little boy!


----------



## lexischase (Jan 26, 2013)

He has such a perfect head/face. I want him




:wub


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't stand how cute he is


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 28, 2013)

His eyes look like they are still blue, fingers crossed. He is such a little cutie, im still hoping for spots


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 28, 2013)

He really is a lovely little boy - so handsome (cute too!!). You must be absolutely thrilled.





Is Izzy getting any easier to catch - you really need to get that headcollar off her. Watching him jump up at her hind end made me worry about him doing it at her head and slipping a foot through her collar - so many nasty accidents have happened this way.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG they are just adorable...xx.... they look super happy..xx


----------



## lexischase (Jan 30, 2013)

I am requesting a whole bunch more photos!!!


----------



## JAX (Jan 31, 2013)

He is sooooo sweet!


----------



## jessj (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! Sorry about the lack of photos...my son was in the hospital for 4 days last week. I finally got a few new ones on saturday. I moved Rocket and Izzie out into the big pasture with Pippa (coming 2yr old filly) for good on saturday. Rocket LOVES Pip. He follows her around and annoys her all the time! Not sure if it is because I was away for him so long (my hubby did all the feeding while Trevor was in the hospital) but I think his eyes are looking more blue? These arent great...but here's Rocket!

ps. that's Pippa that he is annoying in the pics....he loves to pull her tail until she gets mad, then run!


----------



## lexischase (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh no! Is Trevor all right? The photos are just wonderful, I am completely in love with Rocket!


----------



## jessj (Feb 4, 2013)

Trevor is feeling much better. He is just 6months old, and he had a bronchial infection...it hit him very quickly and then took forever to respond to meds (breathing treatments every two hours and steroids). He has to go back to the doctor later this week, but they think this may be an early indication of asthma...prayers that it is not!

We are loving Rocket too! Izzie is getting more laid back with him. He is very curious. If I go sit out in the pasture he comes up and "checks me out" he will sniff me all over. I think we will be big buddies soon. I hope Duchess hurries up with her little one...I am getting too attached to Rocket and we probably wont be keeping him....if only he would have been a filly!


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 4, 2013)

My fillys grey/blue eye went dark really quickly so maybe he will keep the blue eyes!!


----------

